# Rafters - treated on untreated



## swifty

Replacing covered porch roof. Ripping out all my mistakes I made and starting over this weekend. Will be metal roof 8'x44' with a 12" over hang using 2x6x8 for rafters. Is there any need to use treated lumber for the rafters?

Thanks


----------



## Reel Time

Better to be safe than sorry. I would use treated.


----------



## swifty

Thanks for the reply...kind of thought so. No use in cutting corners this time...


----------



## acoastalbender

If you build the roof over the rafters correctly it'd be a waste of $...and if you ever want to paint them to match house or exterior that greenwood doesn't take paint to well.........no need to use treated lumber...


.


----------



## swifty

Thanks for the reply acoastalbender. My plan is to do it right this time and if I'm hearing what your saying, as long as the roof doesn't leak, untreated should be fine. My pocket book would like that too.


----------



## MT Stringer

acoastalbender said:


> If you build the roof over the rafters correctly it'd be a waste of $...and if you ever want to paint them to match house or exterior that greenwood doesn't take paint to well.........no need to use treated lumber...
> 
> .


Yeppers. What he said.


----------



## ChampT22

I replaced mine with galvanized steel, did not cost that much and will never rot or need paint, but could be painted if wanted. Metal Mart.


----------



## redman71

I agree. As long as the rafters are not directly exposed to the elements, no need to be treated.


----------



## RB II

Treated is generally for ground contact or exposed to the elements or high humidity areas. Basically if it can/does stay wet/damp most of the time get treated wood. Otherwise, if it stays dry most of the time save your money and get untreated.


----------



## swifty

Thanks again guys. Can you believe there is about a 20 cent difference in pricing from pressure treated vs regular ole pine? The big box store called Home Depot. I went with treated...


----------



## Roger-Roger

Good move...my galvanize deck cover will sweat at times and the treated rafters are the way to go.


----------



## swglenn

Is there going to be a screen around the porch? The reason I ask is we have carpenter bees that hit my smoker house in the spring. They bore 1/2" holes in the bottom of the rafters. I wish I had gone treated. I live in Louisiana and realize you may not have carpenter bees where you live.


----------



## monkeyman1

Not a big enough diff....go with treated. Otherwise you will wonder if you should've.


----------



## rodwade

I used treated "yellawood" it's also termite proof. Big deal here in South Texas. Also I BELIEVE they have a lifetime residential warranty.


----------



## redman71

Yep, for .20 go ahead with the treated.


----------



## nate56

you can still paint if you want, just let them dry for couple weeks up there and then slap some paint on if you want...


----------



## Ted Gentry

nate56 said:


> you can still paint if you want, just let them dry for couple weeks up there and then slap some paint on if you want...


I would not recommend painting treated lumber, it's safe to stain it, but painting it can cause it to rot from the inside due to trapped moisture.


----------

